
A smaller competitor to Instacart is a better deal for shoppers - hhs
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-06-13/side-gig-personal-shopper
======
gregory194
Worth reading this long blog, informative, Dumpling some thing. Keep writing
blogs about search new topics.

